# Kenbo whatta we gonna do with you . . . .



## Kevin (Jul 20, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 20, 2016)

I think the man is brilliant albeit a little misguided on his affiliations. He has given me a few comedic home runs... like the pic I posted of that CAR...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 20, 2016)

Damn these itches keep popping up in the most uncomfy places . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 20, 2016)

That is anot emotional condition that manifest into physical conditions known as paindamyassdonitus or commonly called PMS...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 20, 2016)

I thought PMS meant Post Maui Syndrome. Like, how tourists get bummed out when they have to go back to the mainland . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I thought PMS meant Post Maui Syndrome. Like, how tourists get bummed out when they have to go back to the mainland . . . . .


Silly mainlander, no; that is known as Dumb Old Neanderthal feaver...

Or DON feaver for short. Its a longing for what they miss most about the island.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 20, 2016)

I was wondering when y'all would notice what I done gone and did.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 20, 2016)

I noticed it when you posted on the true Texas facts post ... I'm pretty sure it's a true fact ...


Kenbo said:


> I was wondering when y'all would notice what I done gone and did.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 20, 2016)

Kenbo said:


> I was wondering when y'all would notice what I done gone and did.



Well we need to work on your Texanese a little but we won't throw a conniption fit _aboot_ it. 

How long you had your member card that way?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Well we need to work on your Texanese a little but we won't throw a conniption fit _aboot_ it.
> 
> How long you had your member card that way?



Not sure. Changed it about 4 or 5 days ago I think.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 20, 2016)

Kenbo said:


> Not sure. Changed it about 4 or 5 days ago I think.



Nothing slow about me, except when I'm not fast.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 20, 2016)

Brink said:


> Starting off well. Slept under blankets, listening to coyotes in backyard. As Moma whispered, "they're back".
> Quick high carb breakfast, and we are headed out to the trails. A nice 6 mile walk, 1500' rise, today. Will hit 80* at the most, lots of mud, and no cars like @Kenbo, can get to where we go.
> 
> View attachment 108679

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 20, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Silly mainlander, no; that is known as Dumb Old Neanderthal feaver....


Hmm....I thought it was for doesn't own nuts...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 20, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Hmm....I thought it was for doesn't own nuts...


Umm, macadamia, kakui and the Ratcliff are all here. You have been misinformed my friend...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 20, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Umm, macadamia, kakui and the Ratcliff are all here. You have been misinformed my friend...




You say the word @Kevin and as an honorary Texan, I got your six.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 20, 2016)

Kenbo said:


> You say the word @Kevin and as an honorary Texan, I got your six.



Hey...back off. He called me his misinformed friend.
I gotcha Don....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 20, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Hey...back off. He called me his misinformed friend.
> I gotcha Don....



He said Maidenform friend

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 20, 2016)

Oh...I misread the misinformation....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 20, 2016)

Kenbo said:


> You say the word @Kevin and as an honorary Texan, I got your six.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 20, 2016)

Brink said:


> He said Maidenform friend


@ripjack13 
You are going to let the monkey correct your reading...? Oh marc... I'm so sorry...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 20, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @ripjack13
> You are going to let the monkey correct your reading...? Oh marc... I'm so sorry...
> 
> View attachment 109482



Oh sure. Have you seen him? He's no little monkey. He's a humongous ape!!
He'd tear me limb from limb....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 20, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh sure. Have you seen him? He's no little monkey. He's a humongous ape!!
> He'd tear me limb from limb....


Just use the force... monkeys are dimwitted brutes and easily swayed with jedi mind control... do I have to explain everything on this site?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Jul 20, 2016)

They have much to learn, grasshopper

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 20, 2016)

Brink said:


> They have much to learn, grasshopper

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 20, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> ... dimwitted brutes... on this sight?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 20, 2016)

SENC said:


>


Henry, that's out of context of course I didn't mean you... I would never assume that you would need any explanation regarding something I say. You are a smart intelligent person...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 21, 2016)

See what happens when I look at the forum, on a iPad, without my glasses. No matter, as an honorary Texan, with Canadian values, I vow to have EVERYONES six!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 21, 2016)

Okay, well due to smilie restrictions, my army isn't as big as it should be so some of y'all are on your own. Sorry about that.

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 21, 2016)

We you trying to put in 3866 of em?

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 21, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> ... do I have to explain everything on this sight?



Woodbarter is a "Site"
Kevin in the morning is a "sight"

Know them and use them well and correctly grasshopper

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 21, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Woodbarter is a "Site"
> Kevin in the morning is a "sight"
> 
> Know them and use them well and correctly grasshopper


Of all the typos and all the auto correct errors this is the one you Crack down on? And you have to use a visual like that to ensure I never again allow myself to "fat finger" a post is just mean. It is far to early to think about how @Kevin looks in the morning; just frigging mean dude...


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 21, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Of all the typos and all the auto correct errors this is the one you Crack down on? And you have to use a visual like that to ensure I never again allow myself to "fat finger" a post is just mean. It is far to early to think about how @Kevin looks in the morning; just frigging mean dude...
> 
> View attachment 109498



Just doing my part. No thanks are necessary.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

